# Piwigo - email id on photo upload



## freebuser (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a ML350G3 server running FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE with Apache and Piwigo installed. Piwigo is a photo gallery software running behind Apache, it supports users to upload photos with an email sent to admin. One strange thing is when I upload the photos the from and to email addresses are the same. Whichever email I set for Piwigo admin, the email is coming FROM the same email address TO the same email address. When I run the server with Debian Wheezy, the 'sendmail' email setup was linked through gmail, however the current email setup works out of the box under FreeBSD and I haven't done any custom configuration for sendmail.

Can you please help me why this is happening and how can I configure sendmail to avoid this.

Thanks,


----------



## freebuser (Mar 16, 2012)

Finally got it worked,

The issue was Piwigo actually send the email using the 'webadmin' email address, to the 'admin' email address. I didn't assign an admin user originally, so Piwigo used the 'webadmin' email address as the 'admin' email address so the FROM and TO addresses become the same.

Now I assigned an admin user with a seperate email address and everything work like a charm.

Hope this helps someone.

Can the moderator please marked this as solved.

Thanks,


----------



## mamalos (Mar 16, 2012)

By editing your first post, and chosing "Go Advanced", you're able to change the title of your thread.


----------

